
High-energy particle physicists figured out video conferencing a long time ago - jrepinc
https://qz.com/1832018/how-physicists-solved-your-zoom-video-conferencing-problems/
======
jrepinc
They are using Indico, "effortless open-source tool for event organisation,
archival and collaboration" → [https://getindico.io/](https://getindico.io/)

